# Where in Israel is a good place to get started?



## Gary Smith84 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi all

Myself & my partner are looking to relocate to Israel (my partner is jewish, and we're planning to get married, we're expecting a baby in September). Currently, we reside in the UK but are fed up with it, and would like to relocate to Tel Aviv. My partner has experience working in technology, I am more on the manual labour / skilled labour side of things.

Which neighborhoods in Tel Aviv (or elsewhere) would you suggest for a 30 something professional family to get started? Were going to save and bring around £5-£10K GBP ($10-17K USD), but obviously it may take us a while to line up jobs so we don't want to spend too much on rent if possible.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## major8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi.
1. You are going to get officially married otherwise you are inevitably going to get in trouble with immigration issues for you (for not being a Jewish)
2. Try to find a job for your partner in his "technology" field before you are moving. It's not a problem, Israel is very rich in hi-tech companies and job opportunities. Woorkinf from the 1-st day can save you from a huge amount of headaches
3. if you prefer to save money and not to spend - consider some place other than Tel Aviv, buying/renting apartment there will definitely be a pain.

but after all - Israel is very convenient and user friendly place to live.


----------

